# Residence permit



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

PTT just dropped off my Residence Card. Wow just gave them the paperwork on 3 March. The packet contained a folder with only the card. The folder has two pockets, one says please read and the other says residence permit document. But both are empty.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats! Is it a 1 year permit ?


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Yes, 1 year. My first application.


----------



## Teklu (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations on becoming a legal resident of Turkey!


----------

